# Oil Pipeline to Be Built from Russia to India through Northwest China



## Vikrant (Apr 18, 2014)

Talks on the construction of the Russia to India oil pipeline project should conclude by mid-2014, officials from ONGC said.

Thus, Russia is changing its energy export policy vector as strong demand for hydrocarbons, both in China and in India, one of the largest economies in the world, continues to grow. The benefits are obvious, including those in connection with Indias plans to become a member of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO). China supports the pipeline oil supplies to India, which is not surprising. One of the projects options is the construction of a pipeline from the Altai region through the north-west of China to the north of India. Director of the Center for Strategic Studies in Energy of the Peoples Republic of China, Xia Yishan says, The project is beneficial for both India and China, as it would allow China to become an oil transit in addition to its status of recipient of the Russian oil. For Russia, the projects additional benefit is providing oil to the SCO market.

Russia and India have agreed to establish a joint group to study the possibility of direct ground transportation of hydrocarbons the joint statement by Vladimir Putin and Manmohan Singh in December. The discussion of such a project began back in 2005. At the end of last year, ONGC supported its implementation, by saying The pipeline from Russia seems appropriate. The details of the project will be clarified with the Russian partners.

According to the director of the Gas business agency Michael Yermolovich, the project may be associated with the creation of a Russian-Indian petrochemical joint venture in Gujarat. Investment in this venture is estimated at $450 million, its capacity is estimated at 100,000 tonnes of finished products per year.

In general, India is planning to significantly increase its reserves of the black gold, due to an increase in domestic demand. Secretary of the Indian Ministry of Foreign Affairs Ajay Bisaria said that in 2013, the oil purchases in Russia amounted to $176 million, but India intends to buy more. This requires an overland route. Up to 35 percent of the pipeline falls in mountainous terrain. The projects preliminary cost would be $30 billion and the completion of construction is planned for 2020-2022.

As for the Western market, due to the crisis in the Eurocurrency zone, the demand for oil there is very volatile. In addition, if they want to put pressure on Moscow, the EU can increases its import of crude from Norway, North Africa, the Gulf and even Trinidad, but this is the EUs problem.

In addition to that, the EU complains about the low domestic prices for oil and gas in Russia, that is why many goods manufactured in Russia are taxed by antidumping restrictions. Timur Nigmatullin, analyst in Investkafe said, The use of so-called energy corrections by the European Union looks like an attempt to level one of our economys key competition advantages. This approach introduced unjustified anti-dumping duties, which is why Russian businesses annually lose more than $600 million.

In short, there is a need for new markets, especially those where integration processes with Russias participation are developed. This is primarily the SCO. The growth of mutual investments by Russia and China is accompanied by greater activity of the Russian and Chinese business in other SCO countries,  said the president of the International Organization of Creditors Robert Abdullin. Economic growth in these countries is more favourable than it is in the industrialized countries. Countries like India, Pakistan, Mongolia, Vietnam and their neighbours would naturally be attracted to working in close partnership with the SCO, including a partnership in the energy sector.

$30 Billion Oil Pipeline to Be Built from Russia to India through Northwest China | Global Research


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2014)

Good to see that common sense exists outside the U.S.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 19, 2014)

I greatly admire Pres. Putin.

Only wish he could run in our 2016 election on a third party ticket.    ..


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2014)

Some world leaders see a future for their nations, others envision servitude to their nations. 

Obama is into Serv-A-Dude.


----------



## seeJudy (Apr 20, 2014)

Mmm ... it seems a good news to build an oilpipeline from Russia to India through Northwest China ...


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 26, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Mmm ... it seems a good news to build an oilpipeline from Russia to India through Northwest China ...



It is a bad idea given China's ever willingness to cause mischief.


----------



## seeJudy (Apr 28, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm ... it seems a good news to build an oilpipeline from Russia to India through Northwest China ...
> ...


Prove it, please. 
You can imagine me a political idiot ...


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 30, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > seeJudy said:
> ...



China has been disrupting maritime movements of Philippines, Japan, Vietnam, India and few others in South China Sea. You need to read more news and stop being a 'political idiot'.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 30, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Talks on the construction of the Russia to India oil pipeline project should conclude by mid-2014, officials from ONGC said.



Russia is to invade China and India over oil.
Oh, no - this is trade - only America invades places.


----------



## seeJudy (May 1, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Your rambling on about China so much hasnt unraveled the mystery in a political idiots brain yet: Why does this oil pipeline displease you? Does it displease you when Russia can make enough money? Or when China can obtain petroleum and natural gas? Or when Chinas helping Russia to sell its petroleum and natural gas? Or when China is pressed to cuddle up to Russia?


----------



## Vikrant (May 2, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > seeJudy said:
> ...



You are all over the place and therefore lack focus. Where did I say that the pipeline displeases me? The pipeline would be a bad idea from India's perspective; especially if India is investing in its construction because China has a history of disrupting things in the neighborhood. However if China and Russia are bearing the full cost of its construction then it should be OK for India to go along with it provided, it keeps a backup supply line open in case China decides to create mischief.


----------



## seeJudy (May 3, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> ...  because China has a history of disrupting things in the neighborhood. However if China and Russia are bearing the full cost of its construction then it should be OK for India to go along with it provided, it keeps a backup supply line open in case China decides to create mischief.


In my opinion, the only one advantage constructing this oil pipeline is to provide more jobs for Chinese people. As for the war between China and India in 1962 - I'm not a ChiCom - I read a book by chance a couple of years ago, named INDIA`S CHINA WAR and written by Neville Maxwell, in which the writer made some points that were different from yours. The writer published another paper in 1999 about this war in the pages of an Indian magazine, in which he stated, "It's India who firstly caused the dispute about the border and refused to come to the negotiating table in an attempt to implement its assertions by force. When a military response, which was fastened on Beijing, came, it had been measured correcetly. China's military response had a reasonable judgment, both strategically and politically. India's policy left nothing freedom of practical choice to Beijing ... Such a fallacy (China's military response without provoking) was just for political purposes to placate Indian political class and reap some fruits." So I really can't agree with what you said.


----------



## seeJudy (May 3, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> China has been disrupting maritime movements of ... Japan, .... You need to read more news and stop being a 'political idiot'.


Let me show you a few pictures.

















Do you want to see more?
Admit that you are prejudiced in your heart again Chinese people. And such a prejudice blindfolds your eyes. In fact lots of ordinary Chinese like your country - I suppose you're an American - but so far this pure adoration seems wrong.


----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2014)

SeeJudy,

You do not seem to be interested in sincere discussion because you keep bringing in off topic discussion. Alleged Japanese war atrocities are not the topic of discussion in this thread. I can just as easily post pictures and news about Chinese atrocities against Tibetans. 

Coming back to China's history on creating mischief, it is not just India that China attacked. China also attacked, Vietnam. It has also clashed with Philippines and Japan. It has intimidated Nepal into arresting innocent Tibetan refugees and turning them over to China where they were executed. The list is long. 

As far as Nevile Maxwell is concerned, his entire work was financed by China with an explicit goal of producing anti India propaganda. What is ironical is that China claimed that it is against imperialist forces and yet it used imperialist stooges like Maxwell against India.


----------



## seeJudy (May 4, 2014)

As an ordinary Chinese surviving in Chinese Mainland, there&#8217;s no any interests of parties needing me to defend. But if you want to talk about the border dispute between Japan and China, then it&#8217;s impossible for you to steer clear of Japanese invasion war, which is the source of the border dispute. Otherwise, any ordinary Chinese people won&#8217;t agree with you. Moreover, constructing an oilpipeline is such a simple and common business practice, but you tie it up with such irrelevant facts. I'm glad even though China and Russia are bearing the full cost of its construction, because Chinese people would get more jobs.


----------



## seeJudy (May 4, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> China also attacked, Vietnam.


A Vietnam veteran from the US is learning Chinese language as one of his hobbies, who teaches me many things that I never know.



Vikrant said:


> It has intimidated Nepal into arresting innocent Tibetan refugees and turning them over to China .


Nepal is a sovereign state; you don't insult it.



Vikrant said:


> It has also clashed with Philippines


 Those islands belong to China.



Vikrant said:


> As far as Nevile Maxwell is concerned, his entire work was financed by China with an explicit goal of producing anti India propaganda.


 Double standard. In your view every one on the earth must admire you, otherwise liars ...

Tibet belongs to China, which is the fact nobody can deny.


----------



## Vikrant (May 4, 2014)

SeeJudy,

Chinese soldiers joined N Koreans in killing Americans during Korean war. Please let your US friend know that as well. 

I am not insulting Nepal. Nepal is insulting itself when it chooses to handover Tibetan refugees back to Chinese. United Nations has asked Nepal not to do that yet it continues to do so under Chinese intimidation. India has offered to bear all the cost if Nepal transports them to India. Even United States has offered to take care of those refugees and urged Nepal not to hand them over to China. 

You started out with playing victim by posting pictures of Japanese soldiers bayoneting Chinese soldiers then you moved on to playing tyrant by justifying human rights violation of Tibetans just because your government told you that Tibet belongs to China. Anyone with a basic understanding of history knows that Tibet has existed as an independent nation for hundreds of years until China invaded and took over Tibet. 

You need to make up your mind on whether you are a tyrant or a victim.


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2014)

It will cost approximately 22 billion to build the pipeline..who will pay for it?


----------



## Vikrant (May 4, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> It will cost approximately 22 billion to build the pipeline..who will pay for it?



It will be very unwise for India to invest any money on this pipeline. If China and Russia pay for it, I am all for it.


----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2014)

I think it unwise also, since China and Russia have been playing the heavy hand of showing military invasive actions as of late..


----------



## longknife (May 4, 2014)

I think this is a good idea and am glad to see that major nations on earth can attempt to come to an accord of benefit to all.

Russia has massive oil reserves they are taking advantage of while our feckless leader dithers over a few miles of pipeline that could provide thousands of jobs to Americans.

While out status in the world has deteriorated, Russian officials are talking with the Chinese and Indians to produce something that will affect ALL the nations in the region. There are other nations in SE Asia with oil deposits and this might just start a boom in taking advantage of them.

We pay a great deal of attention to Russia and China, totally ignoring Indian with a huge population and growing prestige in the area.


----------



## seeJudy (May 5, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> You started out with playing victim by posting pictures of Japanese soldiers bayoneting Chinese soldiers


You mean they only bayonetted Chinese soldiers? It looks as if I'd post more pictures here. 












It's you who push me to browse through a national humiliation over and over. Also I never attach any extravagant hope to Japanese admitting their crimes. In my opinion Japanese will not show repentance to Chinese people forever and ever, because in Japanese culture they think they would be taken a bloody vengeance on once they show a little repentance. 

There's a Japanese man, named Yamasaki Hiroshi, who studied traditional Chinese medical science in Japan when he was young. He was conscripted into Japanese army and soon moved into Chinese mainland in 1937 as a groom. After only two months he defected from his Japanese army with other three soldiers because he could not suffer the random killing and raping of the ordinary Chinese people. He's keen to go back his motherland, but after a lot of hardships eventually he practised medicine as a pediatrician till the age of 103 in Jinan City of Shandong province. I have learnt a lot from him. 


















Vikrant said:


> then you moved on to playing tyrant by justifying human rights violation of Tibetans just because your government told you that Tibet belongs to China. Anyone with a basic understanding of history knows that Tibet has existed as an independent nation for hundreds of years until China invaded and took over Tibet.
> 
> You need to make up your mind on whether you are a tyrant or a victim.


For hundreds of years? Aha, more than a thousand years ago Tibet belonged to China. If Englishmen were going to get into Tibet, first of all they must turn in their application to China's government and obtain a kind of pass similar to the comtemporary visa during the 18th and early 19th centuries. But with the decline of China's strength, almost anyone could go on the rampage in this country until 1949. In 1959, China's government liberated slaves and kept religion and government separated in Tibet, which went against the interests of the nobles, feudal lords and upper-strata lamas, so they ... OK, I think you know what happened next, which is the a fundamental divide between you and me. However as far as I'm concerned, it's perfectly correct to liberate slaves and keep religion and government separated. In order to liberate your negro slaves, how long had you been at war? How many Americans had been killed?

So I am neither a tyrant nor a victim. I am what I am.



Vikrant said:


> Chinese soldiers joined N Koreans in killing Americans during Korean war. Please let your US friend know that as well.


The US friend thought there's a fault in your sentence: you missed a word, which is 'soldiers', after the word 'Americans'.


----------



## Unkotare (May 5, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Tibet belongs to China, which is the fact nobody can deny.





A lot of Tibetans deny it.


----------



## Unkotare (May 5, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Also I never attach any extravagant hope to Japanese admitting their crimes.





Japan has apologized dozens of times since the end of WWII.


----------



## Unkotare (May 5, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> However as far as I'm concerned, it's perfectly correct to liberate slaves and keep religion and government separated. In order to liberate your negro slaves, how long had you been at war? How many Americans had been killed?





Trading one master for another is not liberation, and when the slaves were freed in America it was not done by slaughtering the slaves themselves.  Nor did the newly-freed spend the next 50 years trying to get the Union to leave and go back to the way things were. These newly-freed slaves were not executed by the Union for doing so. Your comparison is shockingly inappropriate.


----------



## Vikrant (May 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > Also I never attach any extravagant hope to Japanese admitting their crimes.
> ...



Excellent point. 

Japan has pulled back and apologized for its mistakes in China. 

China on the other hand has neither apologized for its crimes against humanity nor withdrawn from Tibet. It still tortures and kills innocent Tibetan civilians.


----------



## seeJudy (May 6, 2014)

This morning, I met one of friends of my friends, who's majoring in civil engineering, by one of the teaching buildings of my university. I asked whether he knew one or two Tibetan students studying in this university. He said, "There's one in my class." So I asked for meeting him. At noon, the friend brought me to the downstairs of the dormitory where they lived in after lunch. When the Tibetan student came down the stairs, with who there's another Tibetan student. And then I raised my question directly, "Do you want to secede from China and become an independent nation if you would get help from the foreign, esp. western anti - China forces?"

At the beginning they thought some girls might need their help with their stuffs, but as soon as they heard this question, they laughed with a disdainful expression. I had to explain at once, "I met two Americans on Internet, who thought you Tibetan were living in deep distress. " Then the Tibetan whom my friend knew said, "Damn them all! Let me remind you once again so that you won't forget: We Tibetan live nicely. Stop asking us this sort of silly question." In order to tell him how stupid and sorry I was, I had to buy an ice cream for each of them. My money!!


----------



## seeJudy (May 6, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Japan *has pulled back* and apologized for its *mistakes *in China.


Please use the correct words.


----------



## seeJudy (May 6, 2014)

I have said all there is to be said about it. Thank you for helping me to improve my English writing.


----------



## seeJudy (May 6, 2014)

the black = cannon fodder during the American Civil War


----------



## Unkotare (May 6, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> This morning, I met one of friends of my friends, who's majoring in civil engineering, by one of the teaching buildings of my university. I asked whether he knew one or two Tibetan students studying in this university. He said, "There's one in my class." So I asked for meeting him. At noon, the friend brought me to the downstairs of the dormitory where they lived in after lunch. When the Tibetan student came down the stairs, with who there's another Tibetan student. And then I raised my question directly, "Do you want to secede from China and become an independent nation if you would get help from the foreign, esp. western anti - China forces?"
> 
> At the beginning they thought some girls might need their help with their stuffs, but as soon as they heard this question, they laughed with a disdainful expression. I had to explain at once, "I met two Americans on Internet, who thought you Tibetan were living in deep distress. " Then the Tibetan whom my friend knew said, "Damn them all! Let me remind you once again so that you won't forget: We Tibetan live nicely. Stop asking us this sort of silly question." In order to tell him how stupid and sorry I was, I had to buy an ice cream for each of them. My money!!




You're not very good at writing fiction. Keep working on your English.

I have personally worked with many people from Tibet who escaped (_escaped_ by hiking for weeks across the Himalayas) from Chinese-occupied Tibet under the threat of death, made their way to India where an expat community helped them get to the US to apply for asylum. I have personally helped these individuals. Real people. You might have traded propaganda with some Han Chinese who have been relocated to Tibet in order to dilute the culture, language, and faith and to 'breed' the indigenous people out of existence, but your story isn't really believable enough for even that.


----------



## Unkotare (May 6, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> the black = cannon fodder during the American Civil War




You need to study US history a lot more.


----------



## Vikrant (May 6, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> This morning, I met one of friends of my friends, who's majoring in civil engineering, by one of the teaching buildings of my university. I asked whether he knew one or two Tibetan students studying in this university. He said, "There's one in my class." So I asked for meeting him. At noon, the friend brought me to the downstairs of the dormitory where they lived in after lunch. When the Tibetan student came down the stairs, with who there's another Tibetan student. And then I raised my question directly, "Do you want to secede from China and become an independent nation if you would get help from the foreign, esp. western anti - China forces?"
> 
> At the beginning they thought some girls might need their help with their stuffs, but as soon as they heard this question, they laughed with a disdainful expression. I had to explain at once, "I met two Americans on Internet, who thought you Tibetan were living in deep distress. " Then the Tibetan whom my friend knew said, "Damn them all! Let me remind you once again so that you won't forget: We Tibetan live nicely. Stop asking us this sort of silly question." In order to tell him how stupid and sorry I was, I had to buy an ice cream for each of them. My money!!



Any Tibetan who dares to speak his/her mind will be executed. You need to get out of the propaganda world to see the simple reality.


----------



## seeJudy (May 6, 2014)

&#33401;&#65292;&#27809;&#27004;&#19979;&#65292;&#25105;&#35760;&#24471;&#22238;&#22797;&#20102;&#30340;&#21834;&#65292;&#65292;&#12290; &#20877;&#22238;&#22797;&#19968;&#36941; &#29616;&#22312;&#35199;&#34255;&#30340;&#36807;&#24471;&#24456;&#29245; so&#34920;&#38382;&#20171;&#31181;&#36887;&#27604;&#38382;&#39064;


----------



## seeJudy (May 6, 2014)

vikrant said:


> any tibetan who dares to speak his/her mind will be executed. You need to get out of the propaganda world to see the simple reality.


&#33401;&#65292;&#20320;&#36807;&#26102;&#20102;&#65292;&#29616;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#20160;&#20040;&#19981;&#25954;&#35828;&#65292;&#20849;&#20135;&#20826;&#37117;&#25954;&#39554;&#65292;&#20320;&#38656;&#35201;&#21040;&#20013;&#22269;&#26469;&#30475;&#30475;&#65292;&#34917;&#34917;&#33041;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;


----------



## Mr. H. (May 6, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > any tibetan who dares to speak his/her mind will be executed. You need to get out of the propaganda world to see the simple reality.
> ...



I thought the Chinese scripted vertically and not horizontally.


----------



## Vikrant (May 7, 2014)

> Oil India Ltd, the nations second-biggest state-run explorer, has bought a 50 per cent stake in an oil block in Russia for $85 million.
> 
> OIL last month signed an agreement with Ireland-registered but Russia-focused firm PetroNeft Resources plc to take a 50 per cent non-operating interest in License 61 in Tomsk Oblast in Russia, official sources said.



Oil India buys 50% stake in Russian oil block for $85mn - The Hindu


----------



## Vikrant (May 14, 2014)

Russian oil for India may not be a bad idea but oil pipeline built through Chinese occupied territory using Indian money is a bad idea. 

---

As India and Russia try to diversify their energy focus  India as importer and Russia as exporter  both nations are at an interesting confluence with Indias energy need growing exponentially.

Russia is looking beyond Europe towards Asian markets for its energy export  the recent Western-Russian standoff is fueling this drive.

Its a point where the insatiable energy demands of India meet the available energy reserve of Russia, especially those based on oil and nuclear technology.

India, ranked the worlds third largest oil importer behind the US and China, after an import of about 3.8 million barrels of crude oil per day in 2013-14. The International Energy Agency (IEA) says it will become worlds largest oil importer by 2020.

Most of Indias imports are from the Middle East, especially Iran. Due to the vulnerabilities and the unsteady conditions in the region, India is looking at multiplying its sources of energy import.

India is trying to reduce its dependence on the volatile Middle East for its energy needs amounting currently to 76 percent and projected to grow to 85-90 percent whilst Russia is trying to diversify its export outlets, partly to open new markets in the Asia-Pacific region and also to neutralize the impact of sanctions on its global trade, says international oil economist, Dr Mamdouh G. Salameh, oil and energy consultant to the World Bank, Washington DC and a technical expert with UNIDO who are headquartered in Vienna.

Excessive oil import is impacting Indias current account deficit accounting for more than half of Indias $191 billion trade deficit in 2013-14.

The country is looking at reducing its import dependence through collaboration with investors in various streams of the oil and gas industry.

...

http://rt.com/op-edge/158880-energy-starved-india-russia-oil/


----------



## Unkotare (May 15, 2014)

I notice our CCP apologist hasn't returned since muttering "you have to go and see for yourself" and running off. I don't know about anyone else, but I have spent time in Tibet and I have worked on behalf of Tibetan asylum-seekers in the US, so none of the party line bullshit is going to wash with me.

Tibetan independence is probably a Quixotic dream at this point, but that doesn't excuse what the CCP did and continues to do there.


----------



## seeJudy (May 15, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> I notice our CCP apologist hasn't returned since muttering "you have to go and see for yourself" and running off. .


You mean seeJudy?  The seeJudy DEFENDs CCP?  ARE YOU KIDDING HER?


----------



## seeJudy (May 15, 2014)

The seeJudy will propagate your contributions online. She will tell more Chinese people that they can escape to America across the Himalayas. And she believes that Chinese people would be glad to take this advice. Statue of Liberty, we're coming!


----------



## Unkotare (May 15, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> The seeJudy will propagate your contributions online. She will tell more Chinese people that they can escape to America across the Himalayas. And she believes that Chinese people would be glad to take this advice. Statue of Liberty, we're coming!




More and more people are coming, and not going back. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Unkotare (May 15, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I notice our CCP apologist hasn't returned since muttering "you have to go and see for yourself" and running off. .
> ...





See how many people you can find who have read this thread and don't think so.


----------



## seeJudy (May 15, 2014)

Chinese people love your country, nevertheless, at the same time they cannot stand your disuniting China. We need a democratic reform rather than a secession.


----------



## seeJudy (May 15, 2014)

I stand together with CCP on the issue of the national unification.


----------



## Unkotare (May 15, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Chinese people love your country, nevertheless, at the same time they cannot stand your disuniting China. We need a democratic reform rather than a secession.




And most Americans who have spent any significant amount of time in China are quite fond of her people and culture, but the people of Tibet do not accept that their independence is "disuniting." You cannot disunite something that was not legitimately united in the first place. The people of Tibet did not accept the PRC; the PLA rolled in and killed, raped, and destroyed while taking Tibet by force. Big difference there.


----------



## seeJudy (May 15, 2014)

And I think it's you who are pushing me to stand together with CCP.


----------



## Unkotare (May 15, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> And I think it's you who are pushing me to stand together with CCP.




Stand where you want. It doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Vikrant (May 15, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> I notice our CCP apologist hasn't returned since muttering "you have to go and see for yourself" and running off. I don't know about anyone else, but I have spent time in Tibet and I have worked on behalf of Tibetan asylum-seekers in the US, so none of the party line bullshit is going to wash with me.
> 
> Tibetan independence is probably a Quixotic dream at this point, but that doesn't excuse what the CCP did and continues to do there.



I am from India and we have a large number of Tibetan refugees in India. So I know exactly what China did and doing to Tibetans. I am hopeful though that one day Tibet will be a free country. Evil never wins.


----------

